# What would you do if you could?



## Minish (Mar 3, 2009)

If you had unlimited time (or money, depending) what would you do? Like you might want to read every book in existence, or learn how to do something you don't have the time for right now...

If GCSEs didn't take up most of my life right now, I'd probably start becoming a vegetarian right about now. The only reason I'm not one already is because it would make cooking awkward for my mum, and we just don't have the time to be picky about food and trying substitutes. And I'd start practicing paganism (probably Wicca actually), which I'll probably do when I leave school.

(The return of the inquisitive/slightly stalkerish threads from Cirrus!)

EDIT: I don't mean immortality or slowed down ageing by the way. Just like if you were the only person who never had to work or go to school and could do whatever you wanted whenever.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 3, 2009)

Gather knowledge of all sorts. And learn to play some cool instruments, probably.


----------



## Jetx (Mar 3, 2009)

I would much _much_ rather have unlimited money. Not a fan of watching everyone I know gradually die.

I dunno what I'd do, really. I'd just buy my way through everything, I suppose, though somebody would probably assassinate me before long.
Buy a nice house? :)

edit: I would pay people to plant forests


----------



## Minish (Mar 3, 2009)

Ah, I don't mean unlimited time as in, being able to live forever, or stop time or anything. Just as if you didn't have to go to school/work and could do whatever you wanted every day without having to worry about surviving.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 3, 2009)

Learn a ton of languages, become an amazing artist, learn to play at least one instrument, get singing lessons, learn to drive, read every book on sociology and become a major expert, travel around the world, write/illustrate children's books, do a ton of volunteer work, get back into the swing of writing fanfiction and become a vegan. 

Possibly more, but those are the main ones :)


----------



## Jetx (Mar 3, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> Ah, I don't mean unlimited time as in, being able to live forever, or stop time or anything. Just as if you didn't have to go to school/work and could do whatever you wanted every day without having to worry about surviving.


Oh... now that _would_ be cool. Maybe a little lonely and depressing if all my friends still had to do all those human things, but cool nonetheless. I guess I would write a hell of a lot of novels, just because, and I'd probably learn to play an instrument, annnnd... I don't know what else. I'm sure I could think of something, it's just hard to put yourself into a position you can barely imagine.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd visit every country in the world while trying to speak their respective languages. I would definitely pour more time into Russian and French and then move onto my other languages. I would also write my book and make a movie and record an album.

The travelling part and the languages part would be _SUPER AWESOME~_


----------



## Alexi (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd continue my studies on herbal magick and beat every game I have. <3


----------



## Jester (Mar 3, 2009)

Build the biggest library in the world... Then keep it in my family in a way that the couldn't sell it...


----------



## Felidire (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, if I had unlimited time i'd do pretty much everything there is.. Infact, I wouldn't rush anything because as soon as you've done everything.. Imagine how boring life would be. ,,xD

Well, first off i'd start to travel. I'd get a map, a cool pen, and start crossing off the places that i've been, until almost the entire map was covered with black X's and there were only a few random, (unmarked), spots on there. I'd also try and meet a lot of people, (which is a step up for me).

When you say unlimited time, do you mean you "never die of natural aging?" Because that would be kinda sucky if you met someone you liked, or constantly had friends dying around you.

And then when you start to befriend 14 year olds as a 113 year old man, (so that they live for the longest period of time possible), people would start giving you funny looks. =x


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 3, 2009)

If I had all the free time and money I wanted...

I'd travel around the world, of course. I'd buy the rights to my current school and take the time to make it better by my own hand. Then I'd dedicate myself to learning Russian, Japanese and Italian.

I know I had a list of this, I just can't remember it all right now. >>


----------



## spaekle (Mar 4, 2009)

Take care of everything I need to so I can be happy with myself, learn as many languages as I can, learn as much about science, history, and politics as I can, finally buckle down and teach myself a programming language or two, travel all around the world, and devote a great deal of time to improving artistically.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 4, 2009)

Fix my body.
Tell everyone about my newly gained enormous wealth and immortality/slowed down aging, become famous, use newly gained fame to meet the people I look up to (the living ones anyway).
Give Oscar Wilde's grave a fucking makeover because it's pretty terrible looking.
Then I'd live as hedonistically as humanly possible.

Oh and I guess I'd use some of my time to learn Russian and that's about it. Everything else I'd do is just natural progression stemming from immortality really (ie read as many books as I can, travel, improve artistically, etc. but these are included in 'hedonistic lifestyle' really).


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 4, 2009)

Travel the world asking all the questions I can think of that would be interesting. Try and learn as much as I could, etc.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmm. The time? The money?
I'd make a completely new identity and live a double life: 

The dark and mysterous world traveling writer who can't be traced... (not being traced would be a necissity, can't have the world knowing BOTH)... 

And the happy hard working Librarian who likes to read to little kids and play with kittens. And can easily get her hands on the newest book by her alternate identity, of course. (Who sometimes disappears for large ammounts of time for unknown reasons.)

Of course, not only do i lack the time and money to do this, i also lack the resources. Besides, if i ever do get a book written and published, i'll be so excited about it being published i'd completely forget about using a different name.


----------



## Latias&Latios (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, I guess I'd try and get real good at playing guitar, find a house in London and travel around the globe experiencing new things. Oh, and I'd also take a considerable chunk of time to find the perfect girl =]


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 4, 2009)

- Travel through the rest of Europe and the Americas. 
- Spend time in French-speaking countries and improve my French.
- Then do the same for Italian except I'd have to start more or less from scratch with that.
- Write and publish dumb teen fiction novels.
- Settle down somewhere with My Special Person™. BECAUSE I'M A BIG BALL OF MUSHINESS.


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 4, 2009)

have sex with the one hot girl in my circle of friends

I probably speak for everyone here


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 4, 2009)

Unlimited time? I like where this is going.
Well, a good chunk would go towards perfecting a few guitar/piano techniques/learn and write songs. etc...

Also,and I know this is strange, but a good piece I'd use to..think Honestly. Just...think. Out loud, I suppose. Possibly travel quite a bit, and write a few stories/publish a book.


----------



## silverfur (Mar 4, 2009)

be able to see my mate lonestar~be able to shapeshift into anything..


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 4, 2009)

*sigh* I wish I could do anything right now... I've always wanted to go through all of my old school stuff and create new notes and stuff for the things that I see as mattering, like science. I feel like I quickly forget the things that I learn in school, so I'd want to halt that. Then I would probably find something to study and learn everything I can in that area. Or multiple areas, knowing me.

And then there's some other random assortments of things I want to do. Write all of the stories that I've been thinking of writing. Learn sign language. Learn some other foreign languages, like German maybe. Learn to play a second instrument. Become a helicopter pilot.

I also want to get into shape and play soccer or tennis again. And I want to go horseback riding. =3


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 4, 2009)

Read every decent book in existence. Learn lots and lots of languages and travel the world~

And do a lot of competitive battling(stuff that takes ages that I usually don't have time for such as EV Training which I usually do on Shoddy)


----------



## Dragon_night (Mar 4, 2009)

With unlimited time, I'd use it all on learning how to work a relationship and keep both people happy in one.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Mar 4, 2009)

Immortal (hopefully without ageing. That wouldn't be so good): If I could actually do it, I'd learn everything about everything. Maybe spend a year or so just standing on a hill somewhere and watching the world pass.
I'd cope with people dying - after a while I expect you'd get used to it. Plus I'm not very emotional, so it wouldn't be as bad for me.

Just unlimited free time: I'll learn all I can about Zoology, and become fluent in lots of little-used languages.
And maybe the ones lots of people use so I can communicate with people who don't speak English.

Actually I'd probably just sit around and do nothing. 



Zeta Reticuli said:


> have sex with the one hot girl in my circle of friends
> 
> I probably speak for everyone here


Not for me. I couldn't even tell which one the 'hot girl' (or guy for that matter) was, never mind wanting to have sex with them.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 4, 2009)

- Join a band (preferably rock or metal)
- Learn to play guitar proficiently
- Build a house somewhere in the scandinavian forests
- Get a driving licence
- read a lot of philosophy, literature and science
- publish some poetry
- Find that one chick I want to marry settle down and have kids. That SPECIAL ONE.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd go around trying to make as many people happy as possible. The rest of the time I'd just play and have fun and I'd probably go into space at some point too.


----------



## Mirry (Mar 5, 2009)

I would definitely travel around the world, staying long enough in certain countries (like Spain) so that I could pick up all of the major world languages. Then, after deciding which country I liked the best, I'd buy the best house I could find and adopt cute little Asian girls. I would raise them to be awesome and take them on all sorts of fun vacations and have them learn languages too when they're little since that's when it's easiest to learn them. I would try not to spoil them horribly but probably fail. I would invite all of my friends to come live with me... and you guys, too, if you wanted. ^_~ I would enjoy spoiling you and my other friends like my adorable adopted Asian daughters. All the while I would be reading lots of books and trying to learn everything about everything.

Oh, and I'd have the sweetest wardrobe ever. ;)


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Mar 6, 2009)

-Learn a crapton of languages, such as French, Italian, German, etc.
-Become a gay rights activist in many nations (not those where homosexuality is outlawed – sorry, but I'm not risking my life).
-Visit many countries (all of the European and American ones and a few others).
-Study politics and science (focusing on chemistry, physics, and biology).


----------



## Zuu (Mar 6, 2009)

- Get in a band (as long as it's rock-ish, I'm cool)
- Learn moar languages (get better at Latin, learn Japanese, learn German, learn Swedish possibly)
- Get better at drums, guitar, vox
- Get better at maths :(

idk a bunch of stuff


----------



## Koala929 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would learn each and every weapon. Except guns, guns are sooooooooo easy. I mean, you want to kill one with skill and passion. Not with anyone a toddler can use, and still kill with. Come on be original, and not the mainstream sheep. 

BE UNDERGROUND PEOPLES.


----------



## Alexi (Mar 6, 2009)

You can shoot a gun, but can you shoot precisely? Not to mention, each gun is different, like each is a separate person. One must know his gun inside and out, and when you become that aquainted with any weapon, killing with it is very skillful and passionate.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 6, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> have sex with the one hot girl in my circle of friends
> 
> I probably speak for everyone here


No girls, hot or otherwise, in my circle of friends, and any compromise in light of that fact would involve a major lifestyle choice I'm just not prepared to make. So not quite everybody, no. xD

In answer to the question, I'd make myself able to do as many things as I'd like forever, and then go away and think about it.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 6, 2009)

To clone creatures that are extinct. (Not only dinosaurs, but many others), and get my own island and turn it into a zoo with cloned animals. Kinda like Jurassic Park.


----------



## Callisto (Mar 6, 2009)

-Fix my body, yes
-Get the guts to kill Sam


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 6, 2009)

-devote many hours to writing to publish what I've done
-devote many hours to playing guitar to stop sucking penis at it
-form a band
-learn all the nordic languages
-kick ass at all videogames I like
-build the only castle-like house in Norway in some mountains
-live hedonistically when not in awesome house?
-find the perfect mate, obviously when done feeling hedonistic
-find an acceptable way to die, and eventually do that.


----------

